# Writing Forums Baby! :D



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2015)

Well, our baby finally made his entrance into the world two weeks ago. What a roller coaster ride that was. I had a very hard pregnancy and we had a lot of scary moments, but today when I look at our son, I know every scare was worth it.  

Kyle and I still can't get over the fact that we're finally together, and now when we look at our son, it just blows our mind. It's hard to believe that we met here on WF almost 4 years ago. Now we have a beautiful family. To think it all started with our love of writing. What a long and wonderful road we've travelled so far. 

Here's our baby boy, Kai. :tears_of_joy:


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 6, 2015)

Woo-hoo! Congratulations! That's a handsome young man. I bet he'll be darn literate as well. :champagne:


----------



## dale (Jul 6, 2015)

wow. even more beautiful than you, sunny. and that's REALLY saying something. and kyle? well...thank god the baby doesn't look nothing like him. ha ha.
that's a joke, of course. beautiful baby. congrats to both you all.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh dear... still in his stork-blanket. He's very cute. Looks so small.... he must not have hurt much at all.  Okay... The most extraordinary congratulations I can give!!! Thank you so much for the pictures. I am very happy for the both of you.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 6, 2015)

Sure, he _looks_ cute, but whenever I try to burp him it's like trying to wrestle an angry alligator.  Now when he's sleeping, we tiptoe around saying, "Hurry! Eat now, before it wakes!"


----------



## TKent (Jul 6, 2015)

OMG. What a dollbaby! Is he real?? You guys have a real fairy-tale story. I love it!!


----------



## Ariel (Jul 6, 2015)

Congratulations!  He's beautiful!


----------



## dale (Jul 6, 2015)

i wanna say something to you all cuz i care about ya. my daughter is a "forum baby". and things didn't work out
between me and her mom. but we still have this beautiful kid. man...i just really wanna tell you all that your family matters.
don't let something trivial smash it up. you all may have met on a forum, but this baby is REAL. i'm not trying to preach,
but i think you all have the integrity to make it work, anyway. but i'm just thinkin cuz my baby was a "forum baby", too.
you all have to make this work. your family is beautiful. ok?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh man.... the memories... manning the 'bugles'(breast pump)... the growth spurts and the fear of running out...'fenugreek' tea...  learning to sleep when he slept, regardless of the hour... the 'dead' shoulder when I didn't move him in time after he fell asleep on me.... falling in love again, parentally... like a new puppy, only better.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Dale. It's true, family is everything. We've finally got everything and we both know how blessed we are, everyday. 

Kyle and I are very conscious of our relationship and always make sure we're both happy and if we weren't, we have open communication to talk everything out. Marriages are a lot of work and adding in a new baby is sure to add some stress, but we're a team and we always get through it together. 

Thanks for being so open, it must be really hard to have gone through what you and your daughters mom went through. You have the best part of that relationship I'm sure, staring at us from your avatar! She's beautiful.


----------



## dale (Jul 6, 2015)

Sunny said:


> Hi Dale. It's true, family is everything. We've finally got everything and we both know how blessed we are, everyday.
> 
> Kyle and I are very conscious of our relationship and always make sure we're both happy and if we weren't, we have open communication to talk everything out. Marriages are a lot of work and adding in a new baby is sure to add some stress, but we're a team and we always get through it together.
> 
> Thanks for being so open, it must be really hard to have gone through what you and your daughters mom went through. You have the best part of that relationship I'm sure, staring at us from your avatar! She's beautiful.


lol. and now look at you. ha ha. giving me competition for the "most beautiful kid on the forum" prize. ha ha


----------



## dale (Jul 6, 2015)

that was a joke, of course. sunny & kyle's kid absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 6, 2015)

What an awesome collaboration! Congrats.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 6, 2015)

Congratulations Mama and Papa! What a beautiful boy! He's just a doll.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 6, 2015)

*Tom* — Thanks for the congrats! We hope to raise him on books before electronics (like vegetables before fruits), but we'll see what happens! We might end up caving and putting on some cartoons. Lol
*
TK* — He's real, alright! The poops confirm it. 
*
Amsaw* — Thank you very much. 
*
Dale* — Thanks for the wisdom and the heads up. We'll do all we can to make it work!
*
Kevin* — All new things, for us! Tiring, but wonderful . . . in a tiring sort of way. Lol. 
*
Terry* — Thanks very much, Terry!
*
Cindy* — Thank you. Although "Papa Kyle" sounds weird to me—like I'm some sort of Italian pizza chef. Lol.


----------



## Cran (Jul 6, 2015)

*Well done, you! Congrats.*


----------



## popsprocket (Jul 6, 2015)

Congratulations you two!

Don't forget to sign him up soon. You can't afford to wait 10+ years because all the good usernames will claimed by then.


----------



## joshybo (Jul 7, 2015)

He is beautiful, you two.  It's probably already happened but I'll say it anyways--get ready to feel something deeper and truer than you've ever felt for another living person.  I've never found adequate words to describe it, but I do know my children have brought a meaning to my life that I never knew possible.  Congratulations!


----------



## Schrody (Jul 7, 2015)

I didn't even know you're pregnant, congrats to both of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I thought this thread was about the Forum, like, WF, baby! :mrgreen:





Kevin said:


> Oh man.... the memories... manning the 'bugles'(breast pump)... the growth spurts and the fear of running out...'fenugreek' tea...  learning to sleep when he slept, regardless of the hour... the 'dead' shoulder when I didn't move him in time after he fell asleep on me.... falling in love again, parentally... like a new puppy, only better.



Did you had a hard time while breastfeeding, Kev? :lol:



Cran said:


>



_Give them an offer they can't refuse!

_


----------



## Cran (Jul 7, 2015)

Schrody said:


> _Give them an offer they can't refuse!
> _


I did. They refused.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 7, 2015)

Cran said:


> I did. They refused.



But... you're the Godfather...


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 7, 2015)

Congratulations, Kyle and Sunny! You guys make beautiful babies. 

Need suggestions for middle names? (Hint: Plur)


----------



## popsprocket (Jul 7, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Congratulations, Kyle and Sunny! You guys make beautiful babies.
> 
> Need suggestions for middle names? (Hint: Plur)



Yeah, or TANKINATOR, always spelled in allcaps!


----------



## Foxee (Jul 7, 2015)

Congrats! I'd say something clever but I'm just grinning like a loon.


----------



## JustRob (Jul 7, 2015)

Sincere congratulations. Do you get a WF award or is he still considered a WIP? Personally I can't see that you need to change anything there to have a winner.


----------



## Ariel (Jul 7, 2015)

I don't have much else to say except I keep coming back to this thread because it makes me insanely happy.  Maybe we all do need more silly love songs and stories and what-not.  I'm happy that yours is turning out so well.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2015)

> Did you had a hard time while breastfeeding, Kev?


I did, and they refused... but I did feed the bottle _with _breast milk, and sweat it terribly when we came_ that _close to running out while it was my shift and she was out and about.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I did, and they refused... but I did feed the bottle _with _breast milk, and sweat it terribly when we came_ that _close to running out while it was my shift and she was out and about.



I like hearing stories about the dedicated fathers


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 7, 2015)

*Cran* — Would you believe I've never seen that movie? :cower:

*Pops* — Thanks for the congrats. Sign him up for a username now! Why didn't I think of that? 

*Joshy* — Well said! Being a parent is a profound experience, indeed. I find it's crazy to think that the little squirmy thing lying in the bassinet to our right is actually a tiny human being, half me, half Michelle, and 100% cool (which would make him 200%, and equally bad at math as his father).

*Schrody* — Thanks very much! Yes, we kept the pregnancy relatively under wraps. Michelle didn't want to jinx things. Seems it turned out well!

*Rob* — Thanks! Plur, huh? Naming him after your screen name, that wouldn't be weird at all! Lol. 

*Foxee* — Thanks for the kind words, and nice to see you again! 

*JustRob* — Thank you very much. He's a WIP, for sure, (he reminds us that every time he's hungry!) but he's also perfect as is.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> I don't have much else to say except I keep coming back to this thread because it makes me insanely happy.  Maybe we all do need more silly love songs and stories and what-not.  I'm happy that yours is turning out so well.


That's what I've always been trying to tell everyone.  Lol

Thank you. I'm insanely happy too.  Insanely tired as well, but I'm enjoying all of it. I know it will all go by way too fast.


----------

